

Ask HN: Javascript / Ruby Refactoring Tools - joegaudet

As a long time Java developer, and user of eclipse. I've come (possibly to my detriment) to become very dependant on the refactoring tools that come with Eclipse. Specifically extract method, extract variable, and rename though to a lesser extent I very much enjoy f3 to follow a method/function.<p>I was wondering if anyone in the HN community is aware of similar tools for the more webby type languages (JS, Ruby, etc etc etc.) I currently use TextMate but it doesn't really cut the mustard, and the only plugin I've seen for it is called RFactor and it appears to be dormant.<p>I've tried things like Aptana as well, and all in all was not impressed with the performance.
======
bstar
JetBrains has refactoring tools for ruby:
<http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/documentation/index.html>

There's a video about half way down the page.

